# I feel an emptiness...any suggestions?



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

*I feel an emptiness after sex ...any suggestions?*

probem solved!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I've seen ads for testosterone medication. I'm not sure of the side effects - but the man needs testosterone to feel horny. That's why they wake up with erections and love their morning sex, because their testosterone is highest in the morning.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for your advice!


----------

